# Do people with high intuitive functions have more esoteric/strange dreams?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I was just wondering if the odd/not obvious thought patterns generated by the intuitive mind are mimicked in dreams?

I have no basis for this conclusion whatsoever except to say that I have extremely mixed up and strange dreams and am wondering if others were like me.

Does this have any connection to intuition? Ne seems like the more likely candidate, but, again, I have no idea.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you talking about dominant N-users?
I'm really not sure. I rarely remember my dream lmfao


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, I have weird dreams, too. :dry:


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

How on earth could we ever compare?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I don't dream usually. When I do it's almost always deja-vu.


----------



## vocalist (Jul 21, 2010)

I would think Si doms could have pretty vivid dreams, too...

I don't remember many of my dreams, but most of the ones I do are either because they give me good ideas for my creative writing, or they're mildly traumatic...


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

This thread has a view comments on sensor-dom dreams:
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/20257-you-know-youre-sensor-when-10.html



My Ni-dom dreams are usually just like being awake, but with more difficult and stressful scenarios.

Well, occasionally the walls dissolve into beetles and other such things as well.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I have some pretty damn bizarre dreams. If dreams are supposed to be your brain trying to make sense of random thoughts, then I can see how that combined with a knack for leaps in logic or bouncing from thought to thought for Ne-doms would be a recipe for Dreamland: Tim Burton edition.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I can see where you would get that idea.

Maybe true, maybe not. But I don't think we'll ever know. We have no way to test that hypothesis. What exactly comprises a more esoteric/strange dream?


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe something you could glean meaning from, or perhaps just plain _weird_.

Perhaps it'd be more useful to examine "daydreams", though dreams give a window to the unconscious. 
Sometimes I have weird dreams. Perhaps even a better question is to link lucid dreaming to type.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

My ESFP friend has many weird, vivid dreams that are often inspired by a mundane conversation she'd had that day. I think her N/S preference is almost even, so she must have high Ni.


----------



## SillySage (Aug 23, 2010)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I was just wondering if the odd/not obvious thought patterns generated by the intuitive mind are mimicked in dreams?
> 
> I have no basis for this conclusion whatsoever except to say that I have extremely mixed up and strange dreams and am wondering if others were like me.
> 
> Does this have any connection to intuition? Ne seems like the more likely candidate, but, again, I have no idea.


I have this recurring nightmare. I'm in hell. And there's this huge washing machine there... along with piles and piles of my dirty laundry. The washing machine grins at me evilly. 

The devil holds an ironing board in one hand, and an iron in the other... and tells me to get ready for the next degree of hell when I'm done with the laundry.

Okay, seriously... my dreams tend to only include me; and I'm usually either running from something, being killed, or suddenly back in high school standing in front of the class in just my underwear.


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

I would assume you would define esoteric/strange as "wild" dreams that are comprised mainly of things that could not occur in reality. "Normal" dreams I suppose would be things that could occur in reality, even if they are "out there" such as the dream I will describe later in this post ...



SillySage said:


> Okay, seriously... my dreams tend to only include me; and I'm usually either running from something, being killed, or suddenly back in high school standing in front of the class in just my underwear.


I almost always have me and one other person, a sidekick, not always a real person in real life, and the antagonist, never a real person. Over the past few years, the majority of the dreams I can remember center around some suspenseful story where I am being chased, there is a lot of literal hiding from the "bad guys" and lots of trying to outsmart them in simple things. I've occassionally had dreams about being back in high school (which for me is only 3 years ago) but never in my underwear. Or if they start that way they end up some crazy action movie thing.
These dreams for me are never unpleasant. I certainly feel "tension" or "fear" or "anticipation" while dreaming, but I always think it's fun, exciting. In fact, one time I had a dream that I cried (sad) in, and when I woke up and found *real* tears on my face I was *so* excited because I didn't know that could happen! (Dork.)

Anyways, I'll describe the perfect example of one of my dreams ... from last night, coincidentally.
I don't have much time, though, so it'll be short.

Very sci-fi/action/suspense genre-d dream. (I dream in story ideas, apparently. They always have genre.)
Basically, my "sidekick" had been experiencing strange symptoms - when going certain places she felt a bit ill, etc. I knew what was going on, that she was being "stalked" by this ... person. (Oh, we were apparently children, too.) She didn't totally believe me. 
So one day we were outside and she was sitting in the grass when she felt something in the grass with her foot. She told me to come over and see what it was. I dug this little "transponder" thing out of the dirt, and I knew what it was. It was whatever was causing her strange symptoms ... when she got out of range/in range of it it caused her to feel sick.

So I knew we had to get rid of it. But of course moving it would show up on the "stalkers'" equipment, so they would be waiting for us when we tried to dispose of it. I also knew that this was the first, but would not be the only technology employed against my sidekick girl.

So anyways we're in Detroit (?) and we go to this lake (one of the great lakes in name only, as I've never even been to Michigan) ... and plan to throw the thing in the water. As it's electronic, water should destroy it or at least it would sink and not be able to be found. Sooo ... there's like this tower thing near the lake and friend decides rather than throw it in the water we should drop it from like 10 floors high (the height of the tower) and break it. Sounds good, so I agree ... 

We are in the tower thing and it is enclosed from the water ... so once inside we can't just throw it out the window ... so we climb all the way up to the top, I know the bad guys are there, I can tell, but we keep going ... then at the top is the "stalker" a girl wearing all pink with poofy curly hair and glasses. She looks about ten due to her short stature, but she is clearly an adult ... her appearance is all to throw you off. She doesn't look bad but she is very dangerous.

Anyways, she sees us there and I have the device in my right pocket, she can tell because I (accidentally) instinctively put my right hand in my pocket to protect it. I know she's got "agents" downstairs behind us, so if I try to toss it down the middle of the stairs (you know, they sort of spiral, but with a landing at each half floor ...) one of them will catch it and they'll have it back in their possession. The only way to play this is to act like we have nothing, we're just visiting the tower. Well, that failed ...

So as I was waking up but not fully awake, I decided to run through what would have happened if we just ditched it in the water like originally planned. (Does this count as lucid dreaming? I was 100% aware that it was a dream, and was controlling the outcome.) Basically, it worked, but wasn't as exciting, so I tried throwing in various loops and different things to make it more interesting. Don't remember what they all were.



Wow. That's pretty much a usual dream for me.


----------



## SillySage (Aug 23, 2010)

CarenRose said:


> I would assume you would define esoteric/strange as "wild" dreams that are comprised mainly of things that could not occur in reality. "Normal" dreams I suppose would be things that could occur in reality, even if they are "out there" such as the dream I will describe later in this post ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should script it... could be the sequel to Kick-Ass. :laughing:


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

:crazy:

Lol, I thought about at least salvaging the idea for a story


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I have an INTJ friend who is always talking about her strange dreams, but only because she's one of the few people who keep a dream journal. Her dreams are very elaborate and colorful with different plots and life situations such as going on a trip and forgetting the luggage again and again, or walking into the grocery store and finding a big cheese which she wants to take a picture of, but the camera isn't working. Nothing which jumps out at me as being N-controlled. 
I have similar dreams. Different life situations jumping from one scene to another. When I have nightmares they are very bloody and very realistic. Dead bodies on the floor, dead eyes staring at me, dark eerie streets. 
Interesting idea for a thread.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

@OP it makes a lot of sense to me. it's usually S types who bother to describe their "crazy" dreams. N types will tell me only if i occur in one of their dreams and how, i assume in order to imply it means something.

it seems related to synesthesia, the phenomenon where one sensation, such as touch, coincides with another, such as sound. in my case, it's color with anything else. i've found (im probably biased though) that my N friends shared this trait, associating arbitrary colors with subjects or letters or numbers or words, where my S friends had a hard time imagining how that woudl work.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

alfreda said:


> How on earth could we ever compare?


umm ... asking people about their dreams to see if there's a correlation like I'm doing now?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I kinda agree with her in a way as it'd be hard to draw an actual strong correlation, even with this.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

WildWinds said:


> I can see where you would get that idea.
> 
> Maybe true, maybe not. But I don't think we'll ever know. We have no way to test that hypothesis. What exactly comprises a more esoteric/strange dream?


I think people are able to recognize a mundane vs a pretty odd dream. A qualitative analysis would be the only way.


----------

